# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون هلس

## منار حجازي

قانون هس في الكيمياء يعبّر قانون هس في الكيمياء عن القانون الذي يصف أنّ التغيّر في الطاقة في التفاعل الكيميائيّ الكليّ يساوي مجموع التغيّر في الطّاقة في كل طرف من أطراف التفاعل الكيميائيّ.[١] اكتشاف قانون هس نُشر قانون هس لمجموع الحرارة من قِبل العالم الكيميائيّ السويديّ جيرمان هنري هس المولود في عام 1840م، حيث نصّ على أنّ الحرارة الممتصّة أو المتحوّلة في أي تفاعلٍ كيميائيٍّ هي قيمة ثابتة ومستقلة في مسار التفاعل الكيميائيّ، أو في المراحل التي أُجريت للحصول على التفاعل، ولكن لا يعتبر قانون هس قانوناً حرارياً منفصلاً وذلك لأنّه نتيجةً للقانون الأول في الديناميكا الحراريّة، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فقد حافظ على هويته بسبب أهميّته كأساس حساب درجات الحرارة في التفاعل الكيميائيّ.[٢] شرح قانون هس ساهم قانون هس والذي يسمّى أيضاً بقانون حفظ الطّاقة في تسهيل كتابة المعادلة الكيميائيّة، بالإضافة إلى تبسيط عمليّة تحديد قيمة التغيّر في الطاقة الداخليّة الكامنة الكليّة؛ حيث إنّ الطاقة الكامنة الداخلية الكليّة هي كميّة الطاقة أو الحرارة في المركّب تحت ضغطٍ معيّن، والتغيّر في هذه الطاقة هو مقدار تغيّر الطاقة الكامنة الكليّة للمواد المشاركة في التفاعل لتكوين المنتجات، ويعبّر عن القيمة بالإشارة السالبة في حالة انبعاث الطّاقة، والموجبة في حالة استهلاك الطاقة، حيث حدد القانون أنّ الطاقة الداخليّة الكليّة تساوي مجموع الطاقة في كل طرف من أطراف التفاعل بغض النظر عن الخطوات المختلفة، والوسائط المُستخدمة في التفاعل، وبالتالي فإنّه من الممكن تحديد التغيّر الكلي للطاقة الداخليّة من المعادلة المقسّمة على شكل: (أ+ب+ج= أ* ب*ج) عن طريق معرفة قيمة التغيّر في طاقة التفاعل، كما يمكن حساب التغيّر في قيمة الطاقة الداخليّة للمعادلة: (أ+ب=أب و أب+ج=أ*ب*ج) ثمّ جمعهما معاً.[٣]

----------

